
A guide to mathematical emotions - Radim
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2017/01/25/a-guide-to-mathematical-emotions/
======
NotAmazin
I thought with a title like that, that this would be a guide on how to
calculate emotions and numerical presentation of emotions. But it's pretty
pictures.

